# Accélerer, booster un ibook G4



## ymathias (28 Novembre 2007)

Sans parler d'overclocking, j'entends des amis sur PC qui mettent des petits logiciels pour gagner en rapidité en optimisation (j'ai même vue de la pub pour un soft qui accélère le dibit internet :mouais: ), existerait-il ce genre de chose pour un vieux mac ?

merci.

Yann


----------



## Arlequin (29 Novembre 2007)

pour quel os ? 

tu peux regarder du coté d'Onyx, Cocktail
pense aussi à booster la ram et changer pour un DD plus rapide et plus gros.....


----------



## Mafsou (29 Novembre 2007)

Sur un iBook, remplacer le dur par un 7200trs apporte un joli gain, parconre la manip' n'est pas des plus faciles :sick:.

Mis à part ça, reste augmenter ta RAM si tu es un peu juste, et bien nettoyer ton OS, Onyx est en effet très bien.


----------



## ymathias (3 Décembre 2007)

En fait le soucis est le suivant. Je travaille sur 10.3.9 car je n'ai pas envie de passer sur leopard, ni même de mettre la 10.4 car cela va prendre encore plus de ram et plus de place ;-))

Changer le disque dur j'y ai pensé mais je suis pas très convaincu sur mes capcités à ce travail si minutieux...

La ram, j'ai 512, je me deamnde si le passage à 1024 + 256 me permettra de faire tourner bien plus vite mes applications ? il doit y avoir un facteur : processeur important non ?

merci beaucoup.

Yann


----------



## fadem (3 Décembre 2007)

Attention pour le changement de RAM, ça dépend de ta version d'ibook. Va voir les spécifications techniques de ton modèle  parce que visiblement les tout premiers ibook G4 ne supportent qu'une barrette de 512 Mo en plus et pas 1Go. Mais c'est clair qu'augmenter la ram va te donner de l'air. Pour le changement de disque dur, tu peux aller voir là : http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_dual_usb_article18.html. Tout y est très bien expliqué. En prenant ton temps, tu pourras sans doute y arriver !


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> En fait le soucis est le suivant. Je travaille sur 10.3.9 car je n'ai pas envie de passer sur leopard, ni même de mettre la 10.4 car cela va prendre encore plus de ram et plus de place ;-))



Bof, une install personnalisée de Panther ou de Léopard fait dans les 2 cas dans les 2 go, quand à la ram Tiger en consomme pas vraiment plus que Panther.


----------



## Tox (3 Décembre 2007)

fadem a dit:


> Attention pour le changement de RAM, ça dépend de ta version d'ibook. Va voir les spécifications techniques de ton modèle  parce que visiblement les tout premiers ibook G4 ne supportent qu'une barrette de 512 Mo en plus et pas 1Go. Mais c'est clair qu'augmenter la ram va te donner de l'air. Pour le changement de disque dur, tu peux aller voir là : http://www.macbook-fr.com/ibook/demontage/ibook_dual_usb_article18.html. Tout y est très bien expliqué. En prenant ton temps, tu pourras sans doute y arriver !


Sauf erreur, avec 256 Mo soudés, il s'agit d'un iBook acceptant plus de 512 Mo sur le deuxième slot (soit une révision 1 GHz et plus).


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Décembre 2007)

j'ai tiger 10.4.11 avec 768 ram sur mon ibook g4 (1,33 mhz) et je ne constate pas un ralentissement de la machine (je touche du bois); je ne vois pas en quoi l'installation de Tiger nuirait à ton ibook.


----------



## ymathias (5 Décembre 2007)

Je pensais en fait que cela ralentissait la machine car il me semblait qu'un os supérieur avait un besoin de ram supplémentaire par rapport au précédent ??
Merci beaucoup.


----------



## Arlequin (6 Décembre 2007)

ymathias a dit:


> Je pensais en fait que cela ralentissait la machine car il me semblait qu'un os supérieur avait un besoin de ram supplémentaire par rapport au précédent ??
> Merci beaucoup.


 
c'est exact ! mais cela ne nuit pas,à proprement parler, à ta machine   si ce n'est que ton disque dur risque de combler le manque de ram par un fichier swap plus important !


----------



## Trompe la Mort (9 Décembre 2007)

J'ai aussi un iBook G4, le tout premier modèle à 800MHz, et même celui-ci peut prendre une barrette de 1Go. Cela dit, vu l'âge de la machine, et le prix d'une barrette de 1Go, j'ai préféré ne mettre qu'une 512Mo pour passer de 384 à 640Mo (ça donnerait 768Mo dans ton cas).

Le gain était déjà appréciable sous Panther, et maintenant que je suis sous Tiger, il m'arrive un peu plus souvent d'être à court de mémoire libre (le swap sur le disque s'active de temps en temps).

Donc apparemment, Tiger consomme quand même plus de mémoire que Panther, mais c'est surtout dû aux Widgets (j'en ai cinq ou six...). En fait, pour savoir si tu "manques" de RAM (après avoir travaillé quelques heures avec ton iBook), va dans le Moniteur d'activité et va voir "Mémoire Système". Si tu n'as que quelques Mo marqués "Disponibles", et surtout, si à "Flux de pages", le deuxième nombre est dans les dizaines de milliers, tu gagnerais à augmenter ta RAM.

Changer de disque dur n'est carrément pas un jeu d'enfant sur l'iBook, la coque est difficile à déclipser, il y a un vrai risque de casser des connecteurs (ou de se retrouver avec un trackpad qui ne fonctionne plus) si on n'est pas très minutieux.
Rien d'impossible, mais mieux vaut partir avec l'idée que si on le casse, ça fera une bonne raison de s'acheter un nouveau Mac...  

Le plus simple (et pas le plus coûteux) est de brancher un disque externe *en Firewire* sur l'iBook et de s'en servir comme disque de démarrage. On y gagne en performance, en capacité et il sera utilisable sur n'importe quel autre Mac futur. Si tu veux rester "portable", il existe des modèles 2,5" sans alimentation externe.


----------

